# اجتماع صندوق العدة اليوميtoolbox talk



## safety113 (5 يناير 2010)

قم بتسميته ماشئت
فهو اجتماع يديره المسؤول الحقلي عن ورشة العمال
فورمانforeman-او سوبر فايزرsupervisor
الهدف منه تسليط الاضواء على المخاطر التي ستواجه العمال اثناء قيامهم بهذا العمل لهذا اليوم
ماذا سيتحدث هذا الفورمان
اليكم بعض المرفقات عن ماذا سيتحدث
وهي مواضيع هامة باللغة العربية
انظر المرفقات رقم 1-2-3


----------



## safety113 (5 يناير 2010)

*اجتماع صندوق العدة اليوميtoolbox talk موضوع رقم 2*

اليكم بقية المواضيع
التي تناقش باجتماع صندوق العدة اليومي
انظر المرفقات 4-5-6


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (5 يناير 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة


----------



## ايمن محمد ايزو (5 يناير 2010)

ما اجملك حقيقى روعة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2010)

سمها ما شئت
ولكنها رائعة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا كثيرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## fraidi (6 يناير 2010)

thanksssssss


----------



## safety113 (8 يناير 2010)

*انا احب التعليق*

الشكر لكل من مر وشكر
السلام سنة ورده فرض
 انا القيت السلام فعليكم الرد


----------



## sayed00 (8 يناير 2010)

عليكم السلام ورحمة وبركاتة

لكنى راجعت المشاركة فى الاعلى لم اجد السلام

اخى جعفر هو من القى السلام فقط


تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## علي الحميد (8 يناير 2010)

الأخ الفاضل safet113

هل هذه الملفات انتاجك الشخصي أم هي لآخرين.. لأني بصدد استخدامها ونود أن نشير إلى المصدر الأصلي لها حفظاً للحقوق..

سبب سؤالي أنه عمل رائع جداً وأشكرك على نقله لنا وأشكرك أكثر على كتابته إن كنت من كتبه ...


----------



## safety113 (9 يناير 2010)

انه من عمل نخبة مميزة من الشباب يعملون بشركة ليد بمشروع معمل غاز ضخم بسوريا
ونحن نستخدمها بشكل يومي
وهي عبارة عن ترجمة شبه او قريبة من الحرفية ل ال osha و bss 
وهي من عدة مصادر عالمية
اضفنا لها نكهة خبرتنا اليومية
اشكر الاوشا ومواصفات السلامة البريطانية
واشكرنا على بهارات الخبرة والترجمة


----------



## فارس740 (26 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## almasry (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع وإضافة مميزة


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (11 مارس 2010)

safety113 قال:


> انه من عمل نخبة مميزة من الشباب يعملون بشركة ليد بمشروع معمل غاز ضخم بسوريا
> ونحن نستخدمها بشكل يومي
> وهي عبارة عن ترجمة شبه او قريبة من الحرفية ل ال osha و bss
> وهي من عدة مصادر عالمية
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته (لحسن بعدين تزعل لو مارديناش السلام)

اخى العزيز احمد
والله لقد احسنت وابليت بلاءا اكثر من حسنا.... واضافة الخبرات اكثر من روعة ياباشوات.
شكرا جزيلا...والله يبارك لكم


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا تسلم ايديك اكثر من رائع


----------



## medhat56 (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## chemist555 (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## medhat56 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (18 مايو 2010)

تحياتى لكم جميعا 
على المجهود


----------



## ha21 (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## فارس740 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع*​


----------



## agharieb (5 ديسمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام شكراً للكم وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## asla (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## مروان البرنس (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا ريس .. مواضيعك كلها رائعة


----------



## Mowa7ed (23 يناير 2011)

ان شاء الله يكون جيد
شكرا مقدما


----------



## خالد زيد علي (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## amer78200 (24 أغسطس 2011)

_*مشكور يا اخي جزاك الله خير*
* رمضان كريم *
* تقبل الله صيام الجميع*
* عيدكم مبارك انشاء الله*_​


----------



## mo7a131 (27 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر اجزله علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## wasseem kazim (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي الكريم ولا تحرمنا من جهودك


----------



## mo7a131 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## safety113 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## kinghse (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا كثيرا على المجهود الطيب*


----------



## واثق الخطوه (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## أمير الذوق27 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## qashqarihaa (29 أكتوبر 2011)

والله موضوعك ماشاء الله مهم والف شكر


----------



## safety113 (31 يناير 2012)

مروان البرنس قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا ريس .. مواضيعك كلها رائعة



شكرا لك
ولكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## safety113 (31 يناير 2012)

*للفت الانتباه فقط
الموضوع من ستة اجزاء وعلى قسمين تابع الموضوع بالقسم الثاني لانه من رؤية عدد مرات التحميل اغلب الشباب يكتفون بالقسم الاول ولا يزورون القسم الثاني بنفس الموضوع ونفس الصفحة*


----------



## عمي كيل (31 يناير 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كفيت ووفيت


----------



## aaar (1 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع.*


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (29 مارس 2014)

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## aaar (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## sunrise86 (10 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك..thank


----------

